# Help seeking = AQUADIVE L.E.D 70S - DIGITAL WATCH



## oldmanLED (Nov 23, 2009)

hi all iam seeking this watch.
any help please.
its a 1970s led digital watch.

cheers
g


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Have made inquiries and will let you know by PM.



oldmanLED said:


> hi all iam seeking this watch.
> any help please.
> its a 1970s led digital watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquadive mod1 (Nov 13, 2011)

No longer in production, and rare as hen's teeth. Its also shown in the post on this very forum,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/how-all-started-609425.html


----------



## oldmanLED (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks chaps.

ill keep looking.

cheers
g.


----------



## oldmanLED (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey all, i'm still seeking info on this watch: e.g. original watch strap? Packaging? Etc etc.
Please help any diver watch collectors.

Cheers .
G.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I have asked severla people since your first inquiry and did not have any luck.


----------

